# Parking sensor stop working



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

When I first back out of my garage the sensor distances show up with the wave patern to objects. When I put it in drive for the slow turn into the drive or creep back into the garage there is no distances. When I return after a drive or any where on my trip there is no distances shown or wave pattern in forward or reverse. This started some time ago and even the new firmware now 5:15 and a reboot haven’t changed it’s behavior. 
I have it scheduled for a service visit in a couple of weeks. But was wondering if I’m missing something. 

Greg.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I had this happen to me for two days in a row, and then it suddenly fixed itself. Started a thread on it I think. I cancelled my service appointment.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I had this happen to me for two days in a row, and then it suddenly fixed itself. Started a thread on it I think. I cancelled my service appointment.


Yes, here is your thread.


----------



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes I posted on that too I was hoping you would come back with what your fix was, but as it was magic I guess it didn't need service action. I have a service appointment Monday it is still doing the same. When the car has sat overnight the sensors initially work backing out and turning creeping forward. But then they disappear for the rest of the trip. So the hardware seems to work but then is locked out. I thought the new firmware would fix it but no luck. I went to the old service center Saturday and they did a basic check and a remote interrogation but couldn't even see the sensors showing up.

I just think it must be firmware/software issue was hoping to fix it without service, well at least I get to do to the brand new St. Louis service center to see how it is. Maybe they will bump me onto the new AWD Firmware that hasn't come out yet for the power boost.

Greg.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Leggers said:


> Yes I posted on that too I was hoping you would come back with what your fix was, but as it was magic I guess it didn't need service action. I have a service appointment Monday it is still doing the same. When the car has sat overnight the sensors initially work backing out and turning creeping forward. But then they disappear for the rest of the trip. So the hardware seems to work but then is locked out. I thought the new firmware would fix it but no luck. I went to the old service center Saturday and they did a basic check and a remote interrogation but couldn't even see the sensors showing up.
> 
> I just think it must be firmware/software issue was hoping to fix it without service, well at least I get to do to the brand new St. Louis service center to see how it is. Maybe they will bump me onto the new AWD Firmware that hasn't come out yet for the power boost.
> 
> Greg.


yeah, mine was weird too. The rear would work but the front would drop out from time to time. Autopilot worked but seemed horrible too. Not sure whatever fixed it. Very odd.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Autopilot worked but seemed horrible too


Is AP better?


----------



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

Dropped car off at the new St Louis service center this morning. Got the call back at lunch all ready,

Solution:-
The issue was the sensor at position 12 was not working or creating a false reading. This is a sensor in the bumper but not one of the ultrasonic (so I guess its radar). It then caused the system not to function. Once that was replaced it resumed normal operation. So hopefully it will work long term from here on out. As TACC still worked it is possible that this was either a rear or side facing radar. So it may not be apparent that it has failed. No error is given to the driver for this.

Greg.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Leggers said:


> This is a sensor in the bumper but not one of the ultrasonic (so I guess its radar). It then caused the system not to function. Once that was replaced it resumed normal operation. So hopefully it will work long term from here on out. As TACC still worked it is possible that this was either a rear or side facing radar.


I think there is only one radar unit and it is forward facing.


----------



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes you maybe right, I just counted 12 ultrasonic locations so I guess it was one of those. Although he said it was under the bumper so couldn't point it out to me. So possibly something that the ultrasonic plugs or connects to. I would hope the system would normally carry on working if one stopped but maybe it doesn't if it somehow is feeding a bad signal that confuses it.


----------

